# Kaguya and the Reaper Death Seal



## CuteJuubi (Sep 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Unbeknownst to many, the Shinigami of the Reaper Death Seal is a woman:





The Reaper is a *Hannya Demoness* who are all females and solely females.

The Shinigami is also a priestess holding a prayer beads and reciting a prayer before commencing the sealing ritual:



The Reaper's initial stance with it arms spread is a clerical/priestly stance:



Like Rikūdou/Hagoromo's stance:



It was established and well known by now that the Shiki Fūjin required Rikūdo/Hagoromo's Tablet as the catalyst for the Shinigami Mask to unseal the Reaper:




It is because the Shiki Fūjin is Rikūdo/Hagoromo's Jutsu

and the Reaper is most probably Kaguya Ōtsutsuki, Rikūdo/Hagoromo's mother:



As to why Kaguya became the Shinigami of the Shiki Fūjin, Kishimoto has not yet explained or revealed why, either as an end effect of eating the Shinju's fruit or as a mother's sacrifice to aid her son in fighting the Jūbi.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 29, 2013)

So you're saying Kaguya is the death god? 


Me likes.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 29, 2013)

I like this.

I like it a lot. What a twist that would be.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this would speak volumes for not only was she a god in the living, but in death as well.




Nice work, OP.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 29, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's an interesting hypothesis that the Shinigami summoned with the Shiki Fūjin is actually Kaguya Ōtsutsuki from a long gone era. This would also place Kaguya Ōtsutsuki back at the Younger Son's side of the ideological schism.

It makes you wonder whether Susanoo is also some sort of summon. Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki doesn't fit, but maybe Susanoo summons the Elder Son?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually had the theory that Kaguya was the Ten-tails somehow, but this is a good one as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2013)

I say to good to be true , sadly...


----------



## NW (Sep 29, 2013)

Makes perfect sense. Nice job.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2013)

That would be awesome, but just because something is a female in myth does not make it female in the Naruto world.  Like Susano'o and Izanami for example.

If that _were_ the case, why is she so crewel in turning people's souls in to her body hell when summoned?


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 29, 2013)

I _*love*_ it! 
This could make the manga more interesting


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2013)

interesting theory


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 29, 2013)

It could indeed be her, would be some cool shit


----------



## Turrin (Sep 29, 2013)

That would make the Death even more overpowered than it already is, so i'm not sure how I feel about this. Also why would Kaguya want to eat the souls of the caster?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 29, 2013)

Turrin said:


> That would make the Death even more overpowered than it already is, so i'm not sure how I feel about this. Also why would Kaguya want to eat the souls of the caster?


maybe she became accursed or something ...we dont know what was her end after all


----------



## Kneel (Sep 30, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> If that _were_ the case, why is she so crewel in turning people's souls in to her body hell when summoned?



Cause she's a woman


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I say to good to be true , sadly...



Agreed, but I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## crisler (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm then perhaps Rikudo used the death god seal against the Juubi to split the bijuus, like how kyuubi was split in two by Minato...

Maybe that's why Rikudo actually died? It took him longer because Deathgod was his mother, and Rikudo himself was powerful enough to prolong his death..


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

crisler said:


> Hmm then perhaps Rikudo used the death god seal against the Juubi to split the bijuus, like how kyuubi was split in two by Minato...
> 
> Maybe that's why Rikudo actually died? It took him longer because Deathgod was his mother, and Rikudo himself was powerful enough to prolong his death..



What a twist, but he had Banbutsu Sozo so I doubt shiki fujin really was needed.

Actually this further supports my theory about the Totsuka Sword or something similar. All these godly figures (Shiki Fujin and Itachi's Susanoo) and also Kin & Gin's treasured tools had the ability to cut actual chakra or soul with sword. Hagoromo most likely had a sword of that caliber.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 30, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> That would be awesome, but just because something is a female in myth does not make it female in the Naruto world.  Like Susano'o and Izanami for example.
> 
> If that _were_ the case, why is she so crewel in turning people's souls in to her body hell when summoned?




Well...who says that the 4 Hokages actually were in some sort of hell? The only thing that people could actually know (for example by surviving the jutsu like Orochimaru did against Hiruzen) is (1) it takes your soul; and (2) it eats your soul. After that human imagination runs wild. And if anyone had ever freed a soul before, they would know that those souls were in the shinigami's stomach. Again, human imagination runs wild.

Because there's one element forgotten: if you leave the living world through the Shinigami's mouth...and can get back into the living world through the shinigami's stomach...what happens when you leave the shinigami from its ass? 

Because the Shinigami's stomach sounds very much like purgatory after which you get excreted into heaven :rofl




Turrin said:


> That would make the Death even more overpowered than it already is, so i'm not sure how I feel about this. Also why would Kaguya want to eat the souls of the caster?




While the Shinigami is very powerful, it will only affect the world according to the power of the caster. Which explains the vast difference in performance between Hiruzen and Minato. So imagine Gato summoning the Shinigami: since Gato's power was based on money and not chakra, I highly doubt the Shinigami would be able to do something powerful in exchange for Gato's soul.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe she became accursed or something ...we dont know what was her end after all



Most probably the Reaper is much a prisoner of the Shiki Fūjin like those devoured by her.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Csdabest (Oct 1, 2013)

Co-sign. Makes alot of sense actually.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 1, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


>






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> That summer, whenever Kaguya-hime saw the full moon, her eyes filled with tears. Though her adoptive parents worried greatly and questioned her, she was unable to tell them what was wrong. Her behaviour became increasingly erratic until she revealed that she was not of this world and must return to her people on the Moon. In some versions of this tale, it is said that she was sent to the Earth as a temporary punishment for some crime, while others say it was for safety during a celestial war, and that all of the gold that Taketori no Okina had been finding had in fact been a stipend that had been sent down to pay for Kaguya-hime's upkeep.
> 
> As the day of her return approached, the Emperor set many guards around her house to protect her from the Moon people, but when an embassy of "Heavenly Beings" arrived at the door of Taketori no Okina's house, the guards were blinded by a strange light. Kaguya-hime announced that, though she loved her many friends on Earth, she must return with the Moon people to her true home. She wrote sad notes of apology to her parents and to the Emperor, then gave her parents her own robe as a memento. She then took a small taste of the elixir of life, attached it to her letter to the Emperor, and gave it to a guard officer. As she handed it to him, the feather robe was placed on her shoulders, and all of her sadness and compassion for the people of the Earth were forgotten. The heavenly entourage took Kaguya-hime back to Tsuki-no-Miyako ("the Capital of the Moon"), leaving her earthly foster parents in tears.




She's like superman 


The intriguing aspect was that Kaguya lost her sympathy for the people of earth after putting on a feather robe (a hagoromo) which could correspond to Kaguya Ōtsutsuki becoming the shinigami.

At the same time, her son is called Hagoromo which alludes to all sorts of interesting dynamics between mother and son. Did Kaguya lose sympathy when she became pregnant with Hagoromo? Did she regain it after giving birth? (And is she punished for the things she did while pregnant and being the shinigami is her way of trying to achieve redemption.) Was Hagoromo himself ever sympathetic towards humanity which would explain his preference towards the Older Son's ideology? How did he change and start to prefer the Younger Son's ideology?

I also just realised that Kaguya being pregnant and Hagoromo taking on the Juubi when he was an adult...creates the possibility that Hagoromo had two sons even before he became the Juubi Jinchuriki. Which could mean that the Older Son versus Younger Son is his first idea for peace...and that the Biju are his second plan for peace.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2013)

You think Kaguya Ōtsutsuki is most likely the Shinigami because at some point, both were shown spreading their arms?


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 1, 2013)

That is really fucking cool, nice find OP.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

> It was established and well known by now that the Shiki Fūjin required Rikūdo/Hagoromo's Tablet as the catalyst for the Shinigami Mask to unseal the Reaper:


stopped  here. 

we already saw that madara read things he didn't tell hashirama about and it is safe to assume that sasuke also read the exact same thing. 

this assumption of yours is wild guessing that kishi has yet to confirm or hint at. please stop making that as a fact.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

Klue said:


> You think Kaguya Ōtsutsuki is most likely the Shinigami because at some point, both were shown spreading their arms?



he also ignored the rest of the panel

described as red

she is spreading her arms and spreading her light to others while they are praying to her. madara even says "she gained holy power and subdued humanity".

the shinigami is obviously not doing that 

the other problem with this theory is if kaguya is indeed the shinigami....... then orochimaru pretty much killed the strongest character in this manga


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> stopped  here.
> 
> we already saw that madara read things he didn't tell hashirama about and it is safe to assume that sasuke also read the exact same thing.
> 
> this assumption of yours is wild guessing that kishi has yet to confirm or hint at. please stop making that as a fact.



But don't you find it weird that Orochimaru standed in front of the tablet and put the mask on while looking at the tablet? I think it actually is plausible.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

Mateush said:


> But don't you find it weird that Orochimaru standed in front of the tablet and put the mask on while looking at the tablet? I think it actually is plausible.



I find it weird.  However,  does it make sense for kishi to not explain it at all but for us to assume that the mask and the tablet are tied? the fact that only OP noticed this makes my point more potent because only he noticed it. not the majority of readers.

the entire argument is "because there is no explanation given then mine is true" which is faulty logic because there is no explanation in the first place and yet OP treats it as fact.  something he was proven wrong for before.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> I find it weird.  However,  does it make sense for kishi to not explain it at all but for us to assume that the mask and the tablet are tied? the fact that only OP noticed this makes my point more potent because only he noticed it. not the majority of readers.
> 
> the entire argument is "because there is no explanation given then mine is true" which is faulty logic because there is no explanation in the first place and yet OP treats it as fact.  something he was proven wrong for before.



Ok. I guess if it's true, so we will find out later with more info about Hagoromo or Uchiha or something.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Of course it could be error, but I personally think it's too obvious to be wrong. They took the trouble to go all the way to Konoha, to that place without Sasuke reading the tablet. They went there with the purpose to summon Hokages. So the reaper mask needs the tablet is plausible.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

it is plausible but OP is treating it like a fact. even worse is that he is bassing another theory on that theory. you get what I mean? especially that there are some obvious stuff that OP didn't mention like the panel with kaguya spreading her arms. he only showed part of that panel. 

described as red

in it, she is spreading her arms but also her light in those rays around her woth people worshipping her which goes along with the "holy" description madara is giving her in that panel.


OP took that panel and cropped it and then explained it without explaining the context surrounding it. 

again, I am not saying it isn't plausible and I actually like it to be true for the sake of hyping oro as the guy who made her his bitch 

but the logic OP uses to explain is based on theories that are weak at best or based on stuff he took out of context.


----------



## Dark Forces (Oct 1, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Reaper is a *Hannya Demon* who are all females and solely females.



they better be lesbos then cause life without sex is so sad


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 1, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Of course it could be error, but I personally think it's too obvious to be wrong. They took the trouble to go all the way to Konoha, to that place without Sasuke reading the tablet. They went there with the purpose to summon Hokages. So the reaper mask needs the tablet is plausible.




Or it's simply a case of not wanting to be disturbed while (1) freeing the Hokage; (2) summoning the Hokage with Edo Tensei; and (3) talking with them.

And the best place in Konoha where you won't get disturbed is the secret bat-cave of the Uchiha. 



Then again, the whole idea that the Uchiha Tablet and the Reaper Mask are connected is based on the lack of evidence that Sasuke actually read the damn Uchiha Tablet. In other words, it assumes that Sasuke didn't go to the Uchiha's bat-cave to read the Uchiha Tablet and it assumes that Kishimoto would have shown Sasuke reading the Uchiha Tablet if he went to that place to read it. So it ignores how Kishimoto uses his flashbacks to retroactively explain things.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Oct 1, 2013)

So basically... Orochimaru... performed a c-section?Dat OB/GYN.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 1, 2013)

It's just common sense and simple deductive logic: 

Orochimaru wanted to possess Sasuke, but even if he did possess Sasuke, the soul part of his arms would still be sealed inside the Reaper, so Orochimaru still needed to retrieve it, but in doing so would 
kill the host body (which is Sasuke) so what Orochimaru should have done is have one of his fanatical servants sacrifice himself/herself for him to wear the Mask and unseal the Reaper so he could get his arms back, of course he could have done this even before possessing Sasuke because if the sacrificial servant would unseal the Reaper for him the soul part of his arms would just go back to him anyway without harming his host, that is,* if* the Shinigami Mask was the only thing needed to unseal the RDS, so why didn't he do it before? answer:  it's because Orochimaru couldn't, the Mask itself *is not* enough to unseal the Reaper:



What Orochimaru intended was to possess Sasuke and use his Sharingan to open the sealed door to the Naka Shrine and have of his servants sacrifice himself for him to unseal the Reaper to get his arm's soul back while preserving Sasuke's body, *because* the catalyst for the unsealing is inside the Naka Shrine: The Uchiha Tablet.

Also, you cannot argue that Orochimaru was the one who was necessary to perform the unsealing to get his arms back, for Orochimaru was determined to possess Sasuke even before he got his arms back, if Orochimaru was successful in possessing Sasuke, he would not dispose of his body, Orochimaru will not wait three years again to perform the Reaper Death Unseal and dispose Sasuke's body just to get his arms back since Sasuke's body is Orochimaru's prized possession, therefore, it only stands to reason that anyone performing the Reaper Death Unseal is sufficient to get his arms back once his arm's soul had been released from it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 1, 2013)

Love this theory. 

I hope it comes true.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 26, 2013)

We still don't have an official coloring, but if the Hannya mask used by Oro was colored white, that would symbolize a woman of royal or noble birth, just like Kaguya.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 27, 2013)

Glad you bumped this thread. It's gonna be very interesting if Kaguya indeed is Shiki Fujin


----------



## tentalones (Apr 22, 2014)

ok but where is kaguya's third eye?


----------

